
Show HN: Open-Source Stack for Testing and Analytics of Conversational AI - ftreml
https://chatbotsmagazine.com/selenium-for-chatbots-introducing-botium-1f1f0b3d4164
======
ftreml
Few years ago, when building a chatbot for an Austrian telecommunication
provider, we noticed that none of the available test automation frameworks was
really helping us in testing and training. So we started to build something
from scratch, published it on Github, gave it the name "Botium" (Selenium for
Websites, Appium for Apps, Botium for Bots ...), and 50k awesome developers
downloaded it.

We gave it a pluggable architecture to work with all relevant Conversational
AI and NLP/NLU providers out there, made it DevOps- and TestOps-friendly with
a CLI and bindings to most loved test runners out there (Mocha, Jest, Jasmine,
...), and still the whole stack is Open Source on Github - thanks to our
awesome community and cooperations with ISVs.

Curious to hear your thoughts on the topic - clearly, testing a Conversational
AI holds some special challenges for you in regards of test coverage and test
levels (API vs E2E).

------
ftreml
Here is the link to the Github repository: [https://github.com/codeforequity-
at/botium-core](https://github.com/codeforequity-at/botium-core)

